

Is Java the platform of the future? by Mark Little, JBoss Tech Lead - jjohns
http://blog.jelastic.com/2012/04/02/is-java-the-platform-of-the-future/

======
speg
Java isn't 'cool' anymore. No one wants to write Java. They want to use the
newest flavour of the month.

While it might be possible that everyone gets tired of these and returns to
Java, I don't think it's very probable.

If I had to bet, it would be on JavaScript. It's everywhere. It has begun
catching the interest of more than just 'browser scripting' and with a little
help from some core enhancements in the coming generations, it could really
become the 'platform of the future'.

